# Ms offroad beach bash 2012



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

THE FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW AT MS OFF ROAD FOR BEACH BASH 2012


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not able to watch it


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Try in desktop mode. 

Sweet vid. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks bud. Bad thing is we didnt even get the bad holes on video. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Pretty neat lookin place to ride, next time you gotta get some better footage of those 840's doin some work though lol.


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

darn can't see it. I'm sure it's awesome lol.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Yea filthy we had all intentios of it bt we tore off from the trucks and forgot the cameras for the first few hrs. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------

